# Tarpon 140 or Manta Ray 14



## Asian FHB (Aug 21, 2007)

I need some help trying to decided what to get the tarpon on the manta ray?? any positives or negative you guys have about both would be great. Right now i have a tarpon 100 its great except it does not have much space in the tank well and is a little slow. Any kind of suggestion would be great.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

ive paddled both, and liked the manta ray 14 over the tarpon.... felt like it was a better laid out boat.... more flat surfaces than curved ones for mounting stuff... seat was more comfy...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Definately the LL Manta*

ARC has em cheap, I was looking pretty close at them about a month ago. Way better cock pit area.


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

Manta Ray 14 is me prefered boat. Great dry boat that tracks very well and can be had for a cheaper amount from ARC.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Who is ARC?*

Is ARC a local company or a website?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

appomattox river company... got stores in yorktown, farmville and somewhere else...

heres the link...http://paddleva.com/

06 model for $600
07 model for $700


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

The Manta 14 is faster and dryer than the T140. And lighter!


----------

